# The classic Unisaw



## grovemadman (Jan 28, 2008)

Wish I had the room and the dough!!!! Until I can move up to the big leagues I may have to settle for the Ridgid folding table saw, at least then I could take it on jobs with me. I can't believe you found such a great price too! How lucky is that? 
Great saw Gary, it's the saw we used in 7th grade woodshop over twenty years ago.


----------



## sharad (Dec 26, 2007)

Very nice review. It shows how much the technology has advanced. It makes your work easier and accurate.
I would like to visit your workshop whenever I come to US. Is there no annual conference or workshops conducted where the members of LJ can meet? That will give me a chance to visit US.
Sharad


----------



## trifern (Feb 1, 2008)

Very nice Gary. This keeps me dreaming of someday. Thanks for the review.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

I'm with Chuck….not enough bucks, not enough space. Nice review,though, Gary. I can still dream. <g>


----------



## Woodchuck1957 (Feb 4, 2008)

I agree, very nice saw. The grand daddy of table saws. But for me, like the others have posted, in this economy unfortunatly I can't afford such a luxury.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Great review Gary. A nice saw. and a great price.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Great review Gary,
I think this might be the same saw that I learned woodworking on, in 9th grade, in 1947.


----------



## BelleCityWW (May 28, 2007)

Gary,

Congratulations on the new saw! Now you can post this in your shop with pride:



Welcome to the Unisaw Owners Group 

John


----------



## hikE (Feb 23, 2008)

Very nice tablesaw indeed. I have caontactors saw model 36-650C its gets 'er done for me for now. Soneday Ill probably do the same.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

good looking saw Gary, I did a similar transition 3 years ago. No looking back since.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Hi Gary;

Great buy! I guess Amazon won't sell to you anymore! LOL

My unisaw is 15 years old and so far, it's been fantastic!

Even being shipped around for woodworking shows to demonstrate ezee-feed, it's remained dead on.

Lee


----------



## saddlesore (Oct 17, 2007)

I remember the one in the cabinet shop at my grandfathers lumberyard. That was in the early 60's and he bought it at the end of WWII. Stopped by there recently on my way through and introduced myself the the current owner, (several yard owners since), and the saw is still there. By the way, the 60's vintage DeWalt radial arm saw is still in operation too. Lots of memories working (under supervision) as a youngster there in that shop.


----------



## EduWood (Jun 19, 2008)

CONGRATULATIONS! I too have recently purchased a UniSaw. It felt good to get a great deal on it. Here in O.C. California is a local chain of lumber yards. The two near my house cater to contractors, not cabinet makers or fine woodworkers. When I saw the UniSaw on their showroom floor (at $1,999.-) I decided to keep an eye on it. I knew it was the wrong saw for the type of contractors they had for customers. It dropped to $1,899, then $1,650 and they still didn't sell. I offered $1,550 if they threw in the mobile base (worth about $175.-). They said o.k….... I just got my $150.- rebate check too. The saw is GREAT. The side table and Biesemeyer Fence are wonderful.


----------

